# Safestrap for the n3 VZW and ATT Testing Started



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wanted you guys to know that testing has begun on the n3. First round is over. Hashcode is working on the next build. Hope this cheers you guys up.

I'm from the Moto world but made the switch to the Note 2. Then hooked Hashcode up with the S4 community and now he's working on getting it to work with the n3. Beanstown106 is helping him test the VZW variant.

Cheers

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Ducking A dude!!!! I'm so glad to see you working on this and the rest if the gang too... I'm assuming that bean picked up the Verizon varient? Hope is back!...may some good discussion will pick up around here!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Beans returned his One and got a N3. He's going to buy the dev edition when it comes out. So I was able to get Beans and Hash in a group Hangouts and we're (mostly those two since I haven't bought one yet) working on getting Safestrap to work with it. Hopefully you'll have a beta to try out soon 

I'm still banned at xda and mainly hang out at the Hive but I'm doing my best to keep everyone updated. Pass the word on brother.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Roger that!!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I kind of got banned from XDA lol. So check in here and at my Note 2 thread at Droid-Hive for updates lol. DMX hit me up on hangouts. I assume you use it? We can chat easier there. The n3 root method seemed to have worked on the S4 MI1 update as well. So all in all a couple good days for Sammy

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Nice work guys! If you need a tester PM me!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Will do. Test two happened last night btw

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I wish you luck... trying not to trip the Knox bull.


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Just wondering how its going? Any news would be appreciated.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Still testing and no tripping of the KNOX

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Still testing and no tripping of the KNOX
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


Awesome news! So it sounds VERY promising!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah people just have lives and are busy during the week. That's why we love the weekends  I'll keep you guys updated

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Yeah people just have lives and are busy during the week. That's why we love the weekends  I'll keep you guys updated
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


Sweet. Can't wait for this. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

spectredroid said:


> Sweet. Can't wait for this. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Looks like we'll be testing tonight. Wish us luck peeps










Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chhaggerty (Dec 10, 2011)

Best of luck compadres

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't even begin to explain the level of excitement I have right now. Obviously the fact you guys are seemingly making progress with safestrap etc.

But honestly, just to be back here on Rootz is a phenomenal feeling. After leaving the Gnex for the Note 2 and the drop off suffered here, I've been away for quite some time. But knowing you guys are active here and I can come back to join the fun has got me feeling like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Gerg04 said:


> I can't even begin to explain the level of excitement I have right now. Obviously the fact you guys are seemingly making progress with safestrap etc.
> 
> But honestly, just to be back here on Rootz is a phenomenal feeling. After leaving the Gnex for the Note 2 and the drop off suffered here, I've been away for quite some time. But knowing you guys are active here and I can come back to join the fun has got me feeling like a kid on Christmas morning.


This. I love rootzwiki, great to see something happening here. Of course, great to see safestrap coming. All super cool. Appreciate hashcode and obsidian, and anyone else working and testing.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

spectredroid said:


> This. I love rootzwiki, great to see something happening here. Of course, great to see safestrap coming. All super cool. Appreciate hashcode and obsidian, and anyone else working and testing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well I kind of got banned from xda so yeah I'll be around here and Droid-Hive  I'm mainly at the Hive but I haven't made a n3 section there yet so here I am. You can follow me on Twitter too to get real time updates

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Im so excited, hope this works out. Safestrap would be good enough for me. BL unlock would be ideal, but i would be perfectly happy with SS! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Aye.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait for ss. All I really want is a debloated rom. Used ss on moto days. Hash has been such a super nice guy and doing all these and that. Thanks we appreciate every you do and you too obsidian .

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah HC is an awesome guy. Amazing that he does this all work a full time job

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

HEY BEANS!!! Awesome to see you again!!! Thought you left until I see you here!!! What I gotta do to get this damn VZW Note 3 all sorts of joy like the rest of the models?! Who must I chuck $$ at??


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Whats up fellas? Dont mean to interrupt but I was wondering... im on a note 2 right now and the last phone I had rooted was my gnex. Now that was easily unlocked but im soon about to aquire a note 3. Ive heard of safe strap before on moto devices but never had to use it. So since ill be getting a note 3 I guess I should learn what it is.  anyone feel like learning me something as opposed to an unlocked bootloader. Just a real quick on how it works and or anything ill need to know about it would suffice. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice. Thank you very much kind sir. So there is no custom recovery in the way I usually know custom recovery? I.e. cwm or twrp?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up.....but i will if anyone has the ear to the ground.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haven't heard anything... how are the test going for SS?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah its been really quiet on progress.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

kwazzy said:


> HEY BEANS!!! Awesome to see you again!!! Thought you left until I see you here!!! What I gotta do to get this damn VZW Note 3 all sorts of joy like the rest of the models?! Who must I chuck $$ at??


Beans isn't on here it's just me  but I got Beans and HC in a group chat on hangouts with me testing SS.



sk3litor said:


> Whats up fellas? Dont mean to interrupt but I was wondering... im on a note 2 right now and the last phone I had rooted was my gnex. Now that was easily unlocked but im soon about to aquire a note 3. Ive heard of safe strap before on moto devices but never had to use it. So since ill be getting a note 3 I guess I should learn what it is.  anyone feel like learning me something as opposed to an unlocked bootloader. Just a real quick on how it works and or anything ill need to know about it would suffice. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It doesn't really get around the locked portion but it allows you to flash roms at least. No kernel flashing or anything else on the locked side. You still have to use the stock kernel. Beside that it works great to flash romd



clothednblack said:


> SS is closer to twrp than it is to cwm
> 
> Sent from my Moto X


Yeah since version 3 HC built SS from twrp not cwm anymore



Harleydroid said:


> Yeah its been really quiet on progress.


Sorry guys. Testing is still in progress. They were up until 5 am this morning testing. HC is having some issues with the frame buffer but we're still testing. Just be patient. At some point the n3 community might need to get HC his own n3 so he can test it more directly

Obsidian

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool thanks for the update


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok cool. I never flashed custom kernals anyway. I just want a nice looking stable debloated rom. Vz nav? Yeah let me get in line for that one. *jack asses* how can people who run a billion dollar corporation be so stupid. Thats like paying for a toothless hooker when you're married to a supermodel. Sorry for the rant. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

But yeah as soon as I get mine I'll be glad to chip in

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> Cool thanks for the update


No problem. Beans found root for the note 10.1 the other day which was cool. But HC building SS for the n3 is not so easy :-( I'll keep you posted



sk3litor said:


> Ok cool. I never flashed custom kernals anyway. I just want a nice looking stable debloated rom. Vz nav? Yeah let me get in line for that one. *jack asses* how can people who run a billion dollar corporation be so stupid. Thats like paying for a toothless hooker when you're married to a supermodel. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That sir you will have  and trust me I get it. Bloat sucks. Beans already deodexed and made a deodexed debloated rom for it. We just need HC to finish SS so backups can be made. As soon as it's done he'll post the roms

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

That's. .. what I'm talking about!


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Beans isn't on here it's just me  but I got Beans and HC in a group chat on hangouts with me testing SS.
> 
> It doesn't really get around the locked portion but it allows you to flash roms at least. No kernel flashing or anything else on the locked side. You still have to use the stock kernel. Beside that it works great to flash romd
> 
> ...


He will claim the bounty on the "other site" if he gets SS working and buy 2 devices if he wants lololol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

chefb said:


> That's. .. what I'm talking about!


Yeah it's good he grabbed that device for you guys



Rootuser3.0 said:


> He will claim the bounty on the "other site" if he gets SS working and buy 2 devices if he wants lololol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


He rarely collects bounties. He does this because he enjoys it 

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Yeah it's good he grabbed that device for you guys
> 
> He rarely collects bounties. He does this because he enjoys it
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


bounty is near 2200 I'll collect it for him hehe

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol just wanted you guys to know we are still working on it


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Lol just wanted you guys to know we are still working on it


Appreciate the heads up. Wish I could be of some kind of help. I'd offer to test for ya but work just got busy and I don't have enough time to dedicate.

Either way you guys are kicking ass and it's appreciated

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. Just wanted to let you guys know progress is happening

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm glowing!


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like things are moving along. Any roadblocks holding up progress, or is it a matter of configuring Loki and aboot?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

ryan said:


> Looks like things are moving along. Any roadblocks holding up progress, or is it a matter of configuring Loki and aboot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Umm hash has to figure out a way to load the touchscreen firmware in recovery and it's not logging right now for some reason. It could be that the testing had been going on in the OS but either way. Bugs

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Umm hash has to figure out a way to load the touchscreen firmware in recovery and it's not logging right now for some reason. It could be that the testing had been going on in the OS but either way. Bugs
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


If my C wasn't so rusty I'd give you guys a hand. XD I'm wondering if we could get kexec working since we have root now. I might tinker around with it, but I'm not familiar with any of Qualcomm's pirate lockdown features, but when I tried on the Droid X, it never wanted to reinitialize the BP, which is also Qualcomm proprietary garbage. What's a guy gotta do to get some whitepapers?!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

ryan said:


> If my C wasn't so rusty I'd give you guys a hand. XD I'm wondering if we could get kexec working since we have root now. I might tinker around with it, but I'm not familiar with any of Qualcomm's pirate lockdown features, but when I tried on the Droid X, it never wanted to reinitialize the BP, which is also Qualcomm proprietary garbage. What's a guy gotta do to get some whitepapers?!


Yeah unfortunately kexec isn't an easy thing to get working. It's a wonderful idea and worked great on the Bionic but that was with full support of DH and HC

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Yeah unfortunately kexec isn't an easy thing to get working. It's a wonderful idea and worked great on the Bionic but that was with full support of DH and HC
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


Proprietary binaries aren't very helpful :lame: aliasxerog had a great kernel module for the Droid X, but Qualcomm proved too stubborn per usual.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

ryan said:


> Proprietary binaries aren't very helpful :lame: aliasxerog had a great kernel module for the Droid X, but Qualcomm proved too stubborn per usual.


That's why I stuck with the Exynos n2

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Encouragement ....boom!


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there any major differences in security features on the MSM8794 as opposed to APQ8064T? In theory, loki should work. I'm going to play around with IDA and see if I can find anything different in our aboot image. Dan Rosenberg's explanation is very straightforward for the GS4, and I'm hoping I can piece enough of the parts together.

EDIT: Just want to make sure it's clear that I'm not nearly as qualified or experienced as the other guys out there. Just looking around to see if I can find anything interesting... aboot seems very similar to GS4, but I can't tell yet. My Assembly knowledge is almost non-existent and hex can only tell me so much.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

chefb said:


> Encouragement ....boom!


++++1111

more encouragement. boomer!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you guys run over to xda and tell them to check in here for SS updates and not to email hc asking him to check in and update them. I'll keep everyone updated here

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Just as an update we're going to get a n3 to HC so he can do more hands on testing

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> I will pass it on over at xda, which thread is it that they keep hounding in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


Took care of it already
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Well ok then lol
> 
> sent from a temp phone while I wait for my N3


Lol hope that didn't come off as rude, just faster to type on mobile


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am using it now, needs safe strap.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> I am using it now, needs safe strap.


As in the N3?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I would open a new thread(over there) but ....I'm no dev and you can't post threads with links in the dev section.....unless about accessories and only in the accessories Section


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

chefb said:


> I would open a new thread(over there) but ....I'm no dev and you can't post threads with links in the dev section.....unless about accessories and only in the accessories Section


I'm partial to Rootz anyway. No disrespect to xda, there's just a larger userbase of U.S. devices so the other countries don't have to taunt me because of their unlocked bootloaders.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. Lol they aren't hounding him just want to keep this process simple for everyone

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

When HC gets SS working he's going to have 100 girls feeding him grapes and fanning the sweat from all his hard work in the heavens and plentiful of fruits and nourishments....so says jihad

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> When HC gets SS working he's going to have 100 girls feeding him grapes and fanning the sweat from all his hard work in the heavens and plentiful of fruits and nourishments....so says jihad
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using TapatalkYou


The jihad for recovery! It's official


----------



## ZuneNinja (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for the updates and your hard work, guys. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

No problem. I just don't want people bothering him when he's doing all he can. Trust me the pressure that's already on him is enough and since I find myself in the middle of all of this again I can just redistribute the testing results. Trust me if I could remove myself from the equation I would but I do like helping devices (Even if I don't own them  and the devs that are working on them but everyone needs to remember to be patient. This isn't easy stuff that is getting developed. Thanks again everyone for the encouragement and appreciation. I always pass it on to him when I talk to him everyday or night.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Changed My sig so you guys all don't think I'm telling you to contact me everytime I write something. Feel free to get ahold of me or follow me on twitter if you want though. Added bbm. Seeing if it has any value

Hangouts = [email protected] 
Twitter = @Obsidian_22 
BBM Pin = 7b5b2f85.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

In a efuse, if you reverse the polarity through it, it can reverse the electromigration. It only works on DC circuits. I need a sub-25nm microscope...

http://www.te.com/documentation/whitepapers/pdf/p313-89.pdf

I'm exploring unrealistic alternative methods because I want to believe.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ryan said:


> In a efuse, if you reverse the polarity through it, it can reverse the electromigration. It only works on DC circuits. I need a sub-25nm microscope...
> 
> http://www.te.com/documentation/whitepapers/pdf/p313-89.pdf
> 
> I'm exploring unrealistic alternative methods because I want to believe.


Your feedback should be streamlined to those developing (HC, OB,...and the the hard workers on this project). This thread is like a bus stop. ..your info should be on the express line.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

chefb said:


> Your feedback should be streamlined to those developing (HC, OB,...and the the hard workers on this project). This thread is like a bus stop. ..your info should be on the express line.


The powers that be are working on more advanced and realistic methods. They know everything I do and then twice that. Squared.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Today is the day I sense it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Today is the day I sense it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed!!! lol!


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

This weekend would be awesome. I was wondering, on the S4 ss works with a micro sd card. Will this ss be the same way? If so I need to know what sd card is best. I've never had good luck with any.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> This weekend would be awesome. I was wondering, on the S4 ss works with a micro sd card. Will this ss be the same way? If so I need to know what sd card is best. I've never had good luck with any.


No the s4 uses internal memory for rom slots. You are able to create nandroids on or flash roms etc... from your ext sdcard though.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

So is there still progress being made? Or more of a standstill? Thanks


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Suzook said:


> So is there still progress being made? Or more of a standstill? Thanks


Things are moving along, but this kind of stuff takes time. Nobody can tell you how long it's going to take or when it will be finished. Certain things need to be accomplished, and there aren't known solutions for these problems. As a consequence, they have to find their own solution. Give it time and be patient. It doesn't always happen overnight.


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe if we insert money into out USB 3.0 port....


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Suzook said:


> So is there still progress being made? Or more of a standstill? Thanks


Beanstown106 is mailing HC his phone so he can do more hands on testing. So yes progress

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

ryan said:


> Things are moving along, but this kind of stuff takes time. Nobody can tell you how long it's go
> ing to take or when it will be finished. Certain things need to be accomplished, and there aren't known solutions for these problems. As a consequence, they have to find their own solution. Give it time and be patient. It doesn't always happen overnight.


Thank you. 
Yes this isn't like making a normal recovery. So please be patient.



kwazzy said:


> Maybe, just maybe if we insert money into out USB 3.0 port....


I wish that was the case 

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Beanstown106 is mailing HC his phone so he can do more hands on testing. So yes progress
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


Thanks!


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Keep up good the Work guys everyone here appreciates it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I do <3 you guys for what you do, you make network security techs like me feel dumb  Srsly. Thank you. I wish I could hug HC and you other devs in the non gay way possible.


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any progress guys on Safestrap

Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

jeckel51 said:


> Any progress guys on Safestrap
> 
> Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


I'm sure we will hear a s soon as they break through. Last I heard Beans was sending Hash code his Note for testing so we will probably hear something towards the end of this week.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> I'm sure we will hear a s soon as they break through. Last I heard Beans was sending Hash code his Note for testing so we will probably hear something towards the end of this week.


this ^

PSA: ok today i will be mailing my brand new retail note3 to hash so he can work on safestrap with device in hand(easier). i do also plan on selling the device so hopefully we can cover that when he gets SS up and running. my thought is basically with the amount of people who wanted to donate to get him the device you could basically purchase mine for him. make sense? let me know your thought cuz we def want him to have the device because next ota when selinux goes to enforcing there will be alot more that he will need to do to get safestrap working again. and having the device in hand again will make it alot easier on him


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> this ^
> 
> PSA: ok today i will be mailing my brand new retail note3 to hash so he can work on safestrap with device in hand(easier). i do also plan on selling the device so hopefully we can cover that when he gets SS up and running. my thought is basically with the amount of people who wanted to donate to get him the device you could basically purchase mine for him. make sense? let me know your thought cuz we def want him to have the device because next ota when selinux goes to enforcing there will be alot more that he will need to do to get safestrap working again. and having the device in hand again will make it alot easier on him


Beans we the community will cover the cost of the phone as promised. Some of the funds might come from the bounty but, the phone will be covered. Don't forget to repeat your message on XDA as they have a very large bounty already, plus we already offered to buy a device for Hashcode.


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Harleydroid wrote:
this ^

PSA: ok today i will be mailing my brand new retail note3 to hash so he can work on safestrap with device in hand(easier). i do also plan on selling the device so hopefully we can cover that when he gets SS up and running. my thought is basically with the amount of people who wanted to donate to get him the device you could basically purchase mine for him. make sense? let me know your thought cuz we def want him to have the device because next ota when selinux goes to enforcing there will be alot more that he will need to do to get safestrap working again. and having the device in hand again will make it alot easier on him

I can definitely throw down something Beans. Im not a baller but 10 to 20 bucks shouldnt be a issue if he gets safestrap. I dont even have a N3 yet. I was waiting to see if it got root and atleast safestrap. Im still rocking my N2 with your Rom since the day I unlocked it so of course im gonna donate to get some love for the N3.

Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


----------



## sta0g (Apr 12, 2013)

Is there any blog or twitter we can follow for updates or is this the best place to check?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

sta0g said:


> Is there any blog or twitter we can follow for updates or is this the best place to check?


This us the place to check. Beans and I are the only ones in contact with Hash. Since I introduced the two a couple weeks ago they have become friends. So now at least we have two people that are friends with Hash on the Samsung side of things.

Beanstown forgot to mention that once he sells his device or it is bought for HC he'll be buying the n3 dev edition when it drops so he'll be supporting this device as well

I'll keep this updated. I'll let you know when hc has the device in his hand.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

I have contact with HC B-) don't bother him often. I know he is doing everything he can plus more. Appericate everything guys

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> I have contact with HC B-) don't bother him often. I know he is doing everything he can plus more. Appericate everything guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Well he has a couple testers for the att variant as well but I was just saying him beans and I talk everyday about it. Not that it makes us cool or anything but just so people know not to bother him and to check in here for updates.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you heard anything about the Dev edition note 3? My 14 day window is coming to a close this saturday, rumors are pointing to this FRIDAY for the release. Opinion?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

HC should have the phone when he gets home. He loves on the West Coast so 3 hours behind me here in Michigan












kwazzy said:


> Have you heard anything about the Dev edition note 3? My 14 day window is coming to a close this saturday, rumors are pointing to this FRIDAY for the release. Opinion?


Don't know for sure they've got the placeholder all ready










Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> This is awesome news, thanks for the update. I live on the west coast too, where is the tracking number? J/K
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


Lol that's why that screenshot is cropped so much. Don't want to send the world his address by mistake.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Lol that's why that screenshot is cropped so much. Don't want to send the world his address by mistake.
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


@obsidian, where in Michigan are you from? I live in Kalamazoo


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

2swizzle said:


> @obsidian, where in Michigan are you from? I live in Kalamazoo


I live in Clarkston about a mile away from DTE Energy Music Theater if you've heard of it. I'm really familiar with K Zoo though I went to Western. 99 to 03'. Some of my best memories by far lol

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Phone arrived safely to HC 

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Let the games begin.....bring me my wine!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

chefb said:


> Let the games begin.....bring me my wine!


Lol HC just said "this phones a beast, I can't even hate on the plastic backing" lol welcome to the dark side Hash 

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

UPDATE: I had a decent night of Safestrap dev on the N3 (VZW).

1. Fixed the framebuffer issue (as seen in the image)

2. And found the typo in the hijack which was causing the trigger not to fire.

Tomorrow, I'll work on patching up recovery with the same framebuffer fixes as the splash screen, and then I can see where we're at for custom recovery.

PSA: Don't take any OTAs. VZW will eventually enable SElinux and I'm not there yet for a fix to that.

EDIT: And just for fun I added a video:


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> I live in Clarkston about a mile away from DTE Energy Music Theater if you've heard of it. I'm really familiar with K Zoo though I went to Western. 99 to 03'. Some of my best memories by far lol
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


One of my best friends is from Clarkston, he is a couple years younger than you but you probably went to school with his brother. Last name Hall, what a small world


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> UPDATE: I had a decent night of Safestrap dev on the N3 (VZW).
> 
> 1. Fixed the framebuffer issue (as seen in the image)
> 
> ...


Awesome News so far.. See what happens when a great dev gets ahold of device. LOL


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> UPDATE: I had a decent night of Safestrap dev on the N3 (VZW).
> 
> 1. Fixed the framebuffer issue (as seen in the image)
> 2. And found the typo in the hijack which was causing the trigger not to fire.
> ...


You are the man!!!!! Even stock this thing is a beast, I can't wait to see what it can become. Thank you.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Titz dude its tits!


----------



## christianpeso (Dec 31, 2011)

Way off topic, but Obsidian and Hashcode, where did you all create your avatars?


----------



## sta0g (Apr 12, 2013)

So stoked to see Hashcode's video! You guys rock!


----------



## squeak (Oct 31, 2013)

This is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work guys. I know it's not much, but I'd like to donate $10 towards the cause. I thought about doing so in The bounty thread on xda but I think you guys deserve it now and without conditions. Where do I PayPal the money to?


----------



## DutchDogg54 (Oct 31, 2013)

squeak said:


> This is awesome. Thanks for all your hard work guys. I know it's not much, but I'd like to donate $10 towards the cause. I thought about doing so in The bounty thread on xda but I think you guys deserve it now and without conditions. Where do I PayPal the money to?


There's a donate link on Hashcode's post one page back ;-)

Here's a link to the post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/105617-safestrap-for-the-n3-vzw-and-att-testing-started/?p=1497722


----------



## adoublearonn (Sep 1, 2011)

christianpeso said:


> Way off topic, but Obsidian and Hashcode, where did you all create your avatars?


They look like bitstrips characters. Google it. They have an android app too but beware... All your fb friends will complain about all the comics lol.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

vzw Note 3 unlocked + Kit Kat Rom & Multiboot =


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Having SS and a debloated ROM today would offset the sadness I have looking at the nexus 5 oh and I'd so donate a solid $50 to HC haha


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting closer










Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Xterra91 (Jul 17, 2011)

HC Obsidian you guys are awesome as always many many thanks for the hard work and updates

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## squeak (Oct 31, 2013)

DutchDogg54 said:


> There's a donate link on Hashcode's post one page back ;-)
> 
> Here's a link to the post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/105617-safestrap-for-the-n3-vzw-and-att-testing-started/?p=1497722


Thanks for the pointer! He's got an extra $10 now. I just found this thread today and joined just to say thanks and find out how to donate. I think I'll be checking back here regularly. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## christianpeso (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a beautiful thing to watch!! Big thanks to all the hard work u guys r putting in. Much appreciated over here! :goodcry:


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy shit! I just came!


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hashcode, I've sent you a $20 donation, I wish it could be more, your work is greatly appreciated.

Confirmation code: 2PY61207AY946993G


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

$25 sent to HC. We love ya buddy!


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

ok hashcode has agreed to start the donations so he can keep my note3. we are using gofundme so that it is a set number, letting him keep the device will be great so he can support it during new otas/etc. here is the donation link http://www.gofundme.com/51phyw please only send device donations to gofundme nothing to my paypal. that way we can fully keep track of it!


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool! I'm a bronze SS supporter now  Well I've done my spending for the day. $50 is well spent to show my <3 to u guys


----------



## spectredroid (Jul 3, 2011)

This is just wicked. So awesome.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chhaggerty (Dec 10, 2011)

Contribution made, thanks everyone for your efforts.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Like Nate said we need to get this paid off so HC has the device to work on for future updates and ota work. I know how much you all appreciate all the time and effort for everyone involved so show it by donating what you can. $5 to $500 just do what you can. Nate and my time is our donation to this device and Nate even through in $100. If I actually owned a n3 I'd toss in as well

Link to donate below.

This site only collects the set amount so you know your donation went directly to the phone.

http://www.gofundme.com/51phyw










http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46985658&postcount=302 for more info


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

Donation sent keep up the good work guys


----------



## LillieBennett (May 18, 2012)

Can't this gofundme site take a PayPal payment? I've already had my credit card # stolen once this year and am looking for something more secure.

Lillie via LG Spectrum (waiting for N3 DE) & tapatalk


----------



## Bigsike (Nov 4, 2012)

$25 Sent through Go fund me, we all appreciate everyone's hard work! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

LillieBennett said:


> Can't this gofundme site take a PayPal payment? I've already had my credit card # stolen once this year and am looking for something more secure.
> 
> Lillie via LG Spectrum (waiting for N3 DE) & tapatalk


You can check the certificate in the address bar by clicking on the padlock. Meaning its HTTPS, meaning its SSL, meaning it's secure. Only way you'd get hacked is if there was something locally on your machine.

I do this for the navy on a daily basis


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

clothednblack said:


> New sms hangouts if anyone wants it... http://www.droid-life.com/2013/10/31/download-hangouts-2-0-012-with-sms-integration/
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


I read on Google+ that it crashes when using mms. Be warned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roams001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Donation sent. Thanks guys.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sending monkey's. .I mean money! PM me thebata please and info on how to donate safely.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

christianpeso said:


> Way off topic, but Obsidian and Hashcode, where did you all create your avatars?


Faceyourmenga.com I believe 



clothednblack said:


> I'm not liking it at all, back to the old one. Sorry to post it, I know it's off topic but was worth sharing.
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


It's cool to post breaking news here  I've never seen harm in trying to help your community out with info or updates

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

chefb said:


> I'm sending monkey's. .I mean money! PM me thebata please and info on how to donate safely.


Here's a link to the donation post

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/105617-Safestrap-for-the-n3-VZW-and-ATT-Testing-Started#entry1498826

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Update...










Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Getting excited!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

My donation done...

Payment Receipt

$100.00

A copy has been emailed to you

November 1, 2013
From: Michael Gunther
Email: [email protected]

To: Nathan David
For: Donation For Hashcode's Verizon Note 3
Link: http://www.gofundme.com/51phyw

Return to Page


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 12, 2011)

Good morning HC and all,

I just dropped a little coin for this great effort.

Thanks for the time and effort expended on this project. A lot of people will benefit from your success.

Greatly appreciated. Take care.

-- Aaron


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

I was getting ready to donate but we are over the $760, what happens with the rest of the money? I want to ensure my donation goes to Hashcode for his hard work.


----------



## squeak (Oct 31, 2013)

2swizzle said:


> I was getting ready to donate but we are over the $760, what happens with the rest of the money? I want to ensure my donation goes to Hashcode for his hard work.


If you go back to Hashcode's post earlier in the thread under his avatar there's a dontation link that allowed me to donate to his paypal.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bounty for phone is maxed out i actually owe hash a cpl bucks now lol  so any donation moving forward send to his paypal. gofundme page has been shutdown thanks guys for getting hash the device and ur support!


----------



## mmw68666 (Sep 17, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Will do. Test two happened last night btw
> 
> Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


im a willing tester just PM me
I tested for the S4 also


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*WOW. I'm always impressed at how well a community can work together to make some of this happen.*

I woke up this morning to a message from Beans and took a look at the thread. I know some of you made extremely large donations (in my opinion) and I'll do my best to get as much development going as I can.

*So: THANK YOU *

*Having this device in particular has been VERY beneficial to getting this done.* First 4.3 stock device I've worked with, so there are definite challenges.

Let's talk about Safestrap.

I'm really down to 1 bug at the moment for a workable Safestrap on VZW Note 3.

*CURRENT STATUS*

*What works:*

1. APK installs and uninstalls Safestrap perfectly

2. Hijack is solid for every boot and displays the splashscreen like it should.

3. Splashscreen works perfectly for touch buttons or the hard buttons underneath

4. I can enter Safestrap recovery, tho adb doesn't work in recovery (is showing a linker error)

5. In Safestrap Recovery,

5a. ROM-slot creation works

5b. Can toggle between created rom-slots and stock

5c. The Backup / Restore processes are working correctly

5d. Nicety such as the backlight and screen timers are all functional (similar to TWRP behaviour)

*What doesn't:*

1. When booting from a restored stock ROM on a ROM-slot (I haven't quite gotten around to flashing Bean's deodex .zip yet), I'm seeing a ton of odd SElinux permission violations. This is wierd because SElinux is shown to be permissive on stock, but I think during 2nd-init it's somehow getting borked into enforcing. So while the OS does boot up, there are tons of problems manifesting: Stuff like touchscreen isn't responding, modem doesn't come up, etc. They *should* all be fixed once the selinux permission issue is fixed.

2. No adb in recovery may be related to the same permission issue.

*I don't want users to think I'm talking about vaporware.* So, while Safestrap is not in a usable state for booting ROMs, if any of you would like to install it just to check out, please let me know. I just want to be clear about what works and doesn't work before a few 100 people go and test it out  Most times, I do this for free (as many of you know) so I have the luxury of putting it out there when it's 100% or much closer to usable. However, many of you donated, so you are more than welcome to load it up and see how it's looking.

*And if you are going to test it out, please make sure to backup any data on the internal storage to your PC. If for some reason you get into an unbootable situation and need to ODIN back to stock, I think it wipes your internal storage during that process.*


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

*I don't want users to think I'm talking about vaporware.* So, while Safestrap is not in a usable state for booting ROMs, if any of you would like to install it just to check out, please let me know. I just want to be clear about what works and doesn't work before a few 100 people go and test it out  Most times, I do this for free (as many of you know) so I have the luxury of putting it out there when it's 100% or much closer to usable. However, many of you donated, so you are more than welcome to load it up and see how it's looking.

*And if you are going to test it out, please make sure to backup any data on the internal storage to your PC. If for some reason you get into an unbootable situation and need to ODIN back to stock, I think it wipes your internal storage during that process.*

PM Sent sir.


----------



## bilichjl (Aug 29, 2011)

I've never had a smartphone that hasn't been completely unlocked. Is there a tutorial for using SafeStrap somewhere? Seems it might be a little more complicated than just boot into recovery and flash...or am I wrong on that too?


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

I see testing is being done for the 900v. Will this work for the 900a?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to install it sir!

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

Hashcode said:


> *WOW. I'm always impressed at how well a community can work together to make some of this happen.*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from Beans and took a look at the thread. I know some of you made extremely large donations (in my opinion) and I'll do my best to get as much development going as I can.
> 
> ...


Hash, you were so THE MAN when I had that VZW abortion know as the Bionic. You totally made it a decent phone and I am really looking forward to having this as an option for my Note 3. Can't imagine how much more of a beast this phone can become, but I am ready to find out.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> *WOW. I'm always impressed at how well a community can work together to make some of this happen.*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from Beans and took a look at the thread. I know some of you made extremely large donations (in my opinion) and I'll do my best to get as much development going as I can.
> 
> ...


It's awesome to see you working on Safestrap for the N3. I have missed SS since I move to the N2 from the Bionic and Razr. I honestly prefer it to any other recovery. Even though my N2 is unlocked, I would still use SS if it were available. That said, I may have to get an N3 now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

@hashcode Thank you for everything

I paid my XDA bounty

Confirmation number: 2DM75642KV813435W.


----------



## GirLuvsDroid (Jul 16, 2011)

bilichjl said:


> I've never had a smartphone that hasn't been completely unlocked. Is there a tutorial for using SafeStrap somewhere? Seems it might be a little more complicated than just boot into recovery and flash...or am I wrong on that too?


I'm in the same boat. I've had tons of experience theming and flashing ROMs and kernels, but I've always had an unlocked bootloader. I also would be interested in some instructions for using SafeStrap. Once I get the instructions, I'd love to install and try out the solution thus far.

And thanks @hashcode for all the incredible work you do! I'll pay my XDA bounty just as soon as I've installed and confirmed recovery is working (with the caveats you've provided).


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

GirLuvsDroid said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've had tons of experience theming and flashing ROMs and kernels, but I've always had an unlocked bootloader. I also would be interested in some instructions for using SafeStrap. Once I get the instructions, I'd love to install and try out the solution thus far.
> 
> And thanks @hashcode for all the incredible work you do! I'll pay my XDA bounty just as soon as I've installed and confirmed recovery is working (with the caveats you've provided).


It's super easy:

1. install safestrap apk

2. find the application in your apps window and launch

3. activiate safestrap (it might say install safestrap can't remember)

4.Reboot

5. At the splash screen press menu to into Recovery. (If you don't press anything it will default to launch whatever rom you have currently running, in this case the stock rom would load)


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I went ahead and started a new SS thread in the development section with the PREVIEW release link:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/106986-recovery-locked-safestrap-recovery-v363-preview-2013-11-01/

Make sure you read through the instructions, etc.

NOTE: This preview is specific for the VZW folks at this time. As I don't have a work around for the SElinux enforcing issue yet.

Enjoy


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> *WOW. I'm always impressed at how well a community can work together to make some of this happen.*
> 
> I woke up this morning to a message from Beans and took a look at the thread. I know some of you made extremely large donations (in my opinion) and I'll do my best to get as much development going as I can.
> 
> ...


We all should be thanking you sir. Going through this process with you for the s4 and n3 has shown a lot of light on the type of person you are and raised my level of respect for you even more. You're a man of your word and are truly concerned and humble about the work you do, something that is rarely seen in the roming world anymore. For that and everything else you do thank you.

Even though I don't own either device I know that without you those devices would be dead. You don't have a team of workers working with or for you to create your recovery so i know the pressure that is place solely on you. So once again, for keeping further development alive, I thank you again from the whole roming community.

Your friend
Obsidian


----------



## repsol_23 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well said!

Thanks hash!

+1



Obsidian said:


> We all should be thanking you sir. Going through this process with you for the s4 and n3 has shown a lot of light on the type of person you are and raised my level of respect for you even more. You're a man of your word and are truly concerned and humble about the work you do, something that is rarely seen in the roming world anymore. For that and everything else you do thank you.
> 
> Even though I don't own either device I know that without you those devices would be dead. You don't have a team of workers working with or for you to create your recovery so i know the pressure that is place solely on you. So once again, for keeping further development alive, I thank you again from the whole roming community.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

2swizzle said:


> It's super easy:
> 1. install safestrap apk
> 2. find the application in your apps window and launch
> 3. activiate safestrap (it might say install safestrap can't remember)
> ...


This plus the idea is you have a safe rom and a tweaked rom. So take the vanilla stock rom and make a backup of it on the safe side of the boot strap. Then switch over to the "unsafe" side and flash whatever rom you want. If there is a problem and it bootloops. You just pull battery and reboot and at splash screen hit menu to go to recovery.

If you ever want to go back to the "safe" rom. Just enter recovery and switch back to the safe rom. Boom in a few minutes your back to normal. I like having a stock rom on my safe. Some people put CM as their safe and whatever flavor of the day rom on the unsafe. Do what you want.

Sent from my GlaDos Baked Potato


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

Edit posted on accident

Sent from my GlaDos Baked Potato


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> We all should be thanking you sir. Going through this process with you for the s4 and n3 has shown a lot of light on the type of person you are and raised my level of respect for you even more. You're a man of your word and are truly concerned and humble about the work you do, something that is rarely seen in the roming world anymore. For that and everything else you do thank you.
> 
> Even though I don't own either device I know that without you those devices would be dead. You don't have a team of workers working with or for you to create your recovery so i know the pressure that is place solely on you. So once again, for keeping further development alive, I thank you again from the whole roming community.
> 
> ...


I'm Airmaxx23 and I thoroughly support this message.


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahhhh, nothing better than waking up and being able to make a nandroid. I feel much safer now than I did with just root. Thanks again, Hash.


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey ncscrnwrtr. Your avatar reminds me of Heisenberg from Breaking Bad. Awesome! Lol

Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

jeckel51 said:


> Hey ncscrnwrtr. Your avatar reminds me of Heisenberg from Breaking Bad. Awesome! Lol
> 
> Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


LOL Yeah, I guess I need to go buy the hat. A couple friends constantly call me "Mr. White".


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Safestrap in action on my Note3!

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm really excited to see what type of development will turn up on this device. ....to be honest I'm not expecting note2 or Nexus development, but just enough to unleash the beast.


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> I'm hoping AT&T gets figured out lol. It just had to be different and difficult.
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


I thought the safestrap was being developed to work with both vzw and att? At least that's what the title of the thread says.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## GirLuvsDroid (Jul 16, 2011)

ksalce said:


> I thought the safestrap was being developed to work with both vzw and att? At least that's what the title of the thread says.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


See post #162 in this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

GirLuvsDroid said:


> See post #162 in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3.


Thanks sorry I haven't kept up with this thread as often as I should. I hope they can get it figured out that would be awesome. I had Verizon before but switched to att since I get a discount through my job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

chefb said:


> I'm really excited to see what type of development will turn up on this device. ....to be honest I'm not expecting note2 or Nexus development, but just enough to unleash the beast.


Expect s4 devs to also dev for the n3 since they both use SS and you know Beanstown106 will make his Jelly'beans' rom. But the likelihood of someone trying to make a functional aosp isn't too likely



ksalce said:


> Thanks sorry I haven't kept up with this thread as often as I should. I hope they can get it figured out that would be awesome. I had Verizon before but switched to att since I get a discount through my job.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


Yeah every other carriers n3 have SELinux sey to enforce, the vzw didn't and we're not sure why. We believe that they did a rush job to get it out and that's what caused the oversight. There are some other rookie mistakes in the code as well. Anyway I know HC will be working on it once he gets the vzw build complete

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Expect s4 devs to also dev for the n3 since they both use SS and you know Beanstown106 will make his Jelly'beans' rom. But the likelihood of someone trying to make a functional aosp isn't too likely


I personally couldn't care less about aosp on my N3. Aosp kills what makes a Note a Note. If I wanted aosp, I would have bought a Moto X or G2. I just want some JellyBeans love (no ****)


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rais (Jan 4, 2012)

While i don't want an aosp rom for my N3.. I hope there will be development for it. It gives an array of choices and I've seen success with certain TW roms that incorporate aosp features


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

rais said:


> While i don't want an aosp rom for my N3.. I hope there will be development for it. It gives an array of choices and I've seen success with certain TW roms that incorporate aosp features


Aosp would require a different kernel, which we won't be able to flash unless we get a full boatloader unlock.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I personally couldn't care less about aosp on my N3. Aosp kills what makes a Note a Note. If I wanted aosp, I would have bought a Moto X or G2. I just want some JellyBeans love (no ****)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I tell people. 
 Aosp kills the uniqueness of the n2 and would the n3 as well



rais said:


> While i don't want an aosp rom for my N3.. I hope there will be development for it. It gives an array of choices and I've seen success with certain TW roms that incorporate aosp features


HC, Beans and I wouldn't be wasting our time if we didn't think it'd be supported development wise. Especially my ass since I don't own one  You also already know that Beans will be making his rom for it. Not to mention it's also a flagship device.



Bots said:


> Aosp would require a different kernel, which we won't be able to flash unless we get a full boatloader unlock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


Yup they both said they don't care about aosp in response to me explaining that there'll only be TW roms. It'd be highly unlikely that someone will be able to make a fully functional aosp rom using the stock kernel. Not impossible though.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I was starting to fear that things were going to be slowed down for my vzw note 3, but Obsidian just put those fear to rest.

I cant wait to flash a beans ROM and be done with it.

I want a bloat free note experience that doesn't take away the awesomeness that makes a note, a note. (and of course the better battery life that all the random processes take away)


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

I've just been spoiled by the MAXX HD and the MAXX before it. Coming from those, (rooted and unlocked on the MAXX HD) where I only needed to charge once every two days was awesome.

I <3 my note though, true gaming device


----------



## Bigsike (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I officially sold my Note 2 so now rocking the Note 3 which is my first stock device in years. Can't wait for some Beans now lol.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm waiting patiently for any news. I'm loving this phone even stock. I literally ran Beans on my Note 2 from version 4 to 22 without even trying a different rom bcuz I loved it that much. So his hands on N3 with 4.3 = Awesome.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## polo2883 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any updates? Really anxious to start puting custom ROMS on this bad boy.


----------



## Bigsike (Nov 4, 2012)

Hash is still hard at work but no news yet.


polo2883 said:


> Any updates? Really anxious to start puting custom ROMS on this bad boy.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Just read this
> 
> If you've rooted with Kingo Hashcode suggests flashing the latest SU.zip in SafeStrap.
> 
> ...


Read what?

NM, you meant the rooted with kingo quote.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every day that passes I slap my wife so Hashcode everything is in your hands

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

fully working safe strap is here. Awesome

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Every day that passes I slap my wife so Hashcode everything is in your hands
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


Lol that is the funniest thing I've read all day. Assuming you're kidding of course.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

inline6power said:


> fully working safe strap is here. Awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


It is?

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah its in the dev section

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> Yeah its in the dev section
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Sick didn't see it on my phone =)

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Just bought a motox for 199 from dell lol

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Sold mine for 400
> 
> Thinking I might need to sell my N3 and buy a dev edition, I want SS dang it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


SS is working in retail N3.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hsomnus (Jun 24, 2011)

Gerg04 said:


> SS is working in retail N3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Im running a rooted MI7 deodexed rom flashed through SS on my verizon retail N3 as we speak.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

So what type of development is on the art version?


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

clothednblack said:


> I should be specific... I'm on AT&T, we don't have SS thanks to Selinux not being permissive
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


we Verizonites know what it's like to see everyone else able to do things. Sorry you're having to deal with it too.


----------



## monkeytools (Nov 10, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work. Its not very often you find a person with the heart that hashcode has. I am on at&t if you need a tester or any thing let me know. Again a big thanks.


----------



## JesseTron (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see this working on the AT&T variant. As long as there is a decent recovery option I'd be happy to be a tester too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

If the root goods are willing AT&T time shall come!


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Beantown is up, flash away http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2523159Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


you should be in On this party!


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Any update on safestrap with att note 3?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 12, 2011)

ksalce said:


> Any update on safestrap with att note 3?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


Safestrap is fully operational.

Sent from the future using a flux capacitor at 88mph


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

Ksalce are you saying that safestrap is okay to use for the n900a att n3? If so I don't see any chatter or roms?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

CHANGES:

* [v3.65]"Reboot Recovery" button in Safestrap APK *should* reboot to SS recovery now
* [v3.65]Fixed adb shell in recovery
* [v3.65]TWRP updates
* [v3.65]Bugfix "toolbox" commands in recovery
* [v3.64]Fixed booting while plugged into charger
* [v3.64]Fixed init.*.rc file processing order during 2nd-init

KNOWN BUGS (THINGS TO DO):

* No adb in recovery.
* "Reboot Recovery" doesn't work correctly from the APK
* Rebooting while plugged in to charger causes SS splashscreen to be skipped
* Testing for use w/o external SD card (possible bugs) [Need to change location via button]
* Aroma not supported

ALSO:
Please know how to use ODIN and have the MI9(Root De La Vega ODIN file) or the MJ9 ODIN file handy in case something goes badly.

MI9(Root De La Vega ODIN file by designgears):

FILENAME: Root_de_la_Vega-SM-N900V.7z (Mega)
SIZE: ~1.24 GB
MD5: 4EFE88F8181776372EBE0185F3BC2A94

MJ7 ODIN file:

FILENAME: http://downloads.cra...J7_HOME.tar.md5
SIZE: ~2.1 GB
MD5: c68c3f991c6ff6c651f4de1a5bd7c5e2

You can restore the stock system partition (pre-rooted) using that file.

I see Hash tag makes a reference to the m19 (att) file to have handy to b use in case. See above copy of thread. Does this mean we can us SS?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

Just wishful thinking. SeLinux status Enforcing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ATT users looking for some ss..... and Verizon users looking for some support from the devs from tmobile variant. .....it never ends..lol!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

So, for the Verizon Variant. It looks like we are S.O.L. for flashing kernels via a LOKI type bypass eh?

Kinda thinking about picking up a LG G2 at this point,

The G2 Dev scene seems to be on FIRE right now where the Note 3 is a ghost town, especially since they

can flash kernels on all variants.


----------



## dadymon (May 1, 2012)

+clothednblack I saw that when I installed the update for wanam. I enabled I t in wanam, the SeLinux still says enforcing after a reboot. What does yours say?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see some progress on the ATT varient... but i don't believe that he's even posting on this site any more ....obsidian seemed to be the middle man and now he's on the moto x.... that being said check out xda on his thread the you might find some ans answers.


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

At&t Note 3 is so dead. Any word on that? I wish I never bought this crap.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

You can always sell it and jump on the LgG2

I can't even root my phone until ibuy a new laptop!

Either way it's raw deal for the att varient!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

chefb said:


> Can't wait to see some progress on the ATT varient... but i don't believe that he's even posting on this site any more ....obsidian seemed to be the middle man and now he's on the moto x.... that being said check out xda on his thread the you might find some ans answers.





clothednblack said:


> No word, sell it and use T-Mobile on AT&T or buy anything except Samsung. I don't think we will see SS or anything like it, it's been too silent around here and the last thing I saw was a tweet about a possible test going on.... Not a word since.
> 
> Stickied with my post-it-note 3





LuckyAndroid said:


> At&t Note 3 is so dead. Any word on that? I wish I never bought this crap.





chefb said:


> You can always sell it and jump on the LgG2
> 
> I can't even root my phone until ibuy a new laptop!
> 
> Either way it's raw deal for the att varient!


Hashcode yesterday










He's trading out his mdk s4 for an upgraded mj7 Selinux enforcing s4. Once he gets it he'll be able to directly work on it. The n3 software is almost identical

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

*Confirmed working! Flash roms without recovery!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2554411


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a way to restore back to Stock now. I did it and it worked (Once I finally got Heimdall to work)


----------



## bignate78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooo makes it more promising to be able to get an N3!


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

He'll yea progress?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sanjsrik (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there anything more with this thread? I'm wondering if there's anything T-mobile compatible for safestrap?


----------

